# Konig Stephan



## tahnak (Jan 19, 2009)

Ludwig Van Beethoven's Opus 117, written in 1811.
Today, I heard the entire incidental music for the first time in my life played brilliantly by Herbert Von Karajan and the Berliner Philharmoniker with the choir.
August Von Kotzebue wrote the text for the incidental music that was written to commemorate the opening of a German language theater in Pest, Hungary.
The falling fourths in the overture are superb with a dolce theme in the woodwinds introducing Hungary's national hero. The Presto theme is also delightful. Beethoven uses a juxtaposition theme before the recapitulation that is a precursor to one of the themes used in the opening movement of his Choral Symphony.
This is good music and should be performed more frequently all over the world.


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

I own a recording by Michael Tilson Thomas and the London Symphony, late analog/early digital (I don't thinsk it's complete, but almost complete - may be wrong about that). Also has some good "late choral works" including Beethoven's setting of Gioethe's Calm Sea and Prosperous Voyage.










Agree this is good stuff!


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks for bringing this up. So far I have acquainted myself with overture - great, it's not much far from Coriolan or Egmont quality. As soon as I'll find complete recording I'm going to dig the rest.


----------

